# Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470



## cemo (3. August 2010)

*Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Habe mir heute die GTX 470 von Zotac gekauft und sie mal Laufen lassen.

Boahh ist die ******* laut und wird auch sehr Warm.


Meine frage ist ob ich einen anderen Kühler drauf setzen kann???

Habe das kunststoff gehäuse jz abgemacht und sehe jz das Kühlblech....SO wie es aussieht kann man das Teil unten abschrauben und gehen ein anderes ersetzen oder nicht?? 

Wäre die Garantie noch vorhanden???


----------



## Lego-1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

*Hallo bin neu hier 

ne saugeile seite habt ihr 

und hab mir auch vor n paar Tagen ne Geforce GTX470 geholt ( 300€ ) 

man was für ne geile Karte vorher hatte ich ne Geforce 9800GT Eco 

bei dem Kauf fragte ich den Verkäufer wie heiß sie werden darf er meinte nicht über 90° und bei 120° sei sie  Tod 

nur blöder weise komm ich im Spiel betrieb schon auf 93°  hab schon die gehäuse lüfter auf volles rohr  (Antec 900 )

gibts da nen Besserren / stärkerren  Kühler für ??? will sie nicht gleich killen 

so nochn paar bilder :


Bitte um Hilfe Danke 
*


----------



## cemo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Weclhes Board von Asus hast du eigt????


----------



## zøtac (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Es gibt viele alternative Kühler, kommt auf dein Budget an. Ich würde imo den  MK-13  mit Lüftern nach Wahl empfehlen, aber da deine Karte nicht von Evga ist verlierst du beim Kühlertausch die Garantie, also schön aufpassen^^
Aber 120°C kann deine karte net werden, da dein PC (wenn du im Bios nix verstellt hast) bei 110°C Graka Temperatur abschaltet


----------



## Lego-1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

@ cemo  das ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe 

@ zøtac Danke für die Info und nein noch hab ich Bios nichts veränder bezüglich Grakka , nurn Prozi auf 10% " raufgedreht " ( die Profile halt ) weil bin eh nich so der " bios Checker " . 

( mein Budget liegt so bei ca 150€ , Lautstärke wäre egal hauptsache die 

Grakka bleibt konstant auf 60° im Spielbetrieb das wäre schön  

Gibts sonst noch  vorschläge bezüglich  Kühler für Grakka ??

Bitte Danke


----------



## Ston3 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*



Lego-1 schrieb:


> @ cemo  das ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe
> 
> @ zøtac Danke für die Info und nein noch hab ich Bios nichts veränder bezüglich Grakka , nurn Prozi auf 10% " raufgedreht " ( die Profile halt ) weil bin eh nich so der " bios Checker " .
> 
> ...



Dauerhaft 60° wirst du mit der Karte nicht hinbekommen  dafür ist sie einfach zu heiß Thermi eben aber 93° sind eig. Ok meine 465 GTX wird auch meistens um die 87-89° Warm. Die Karte taktet sich bei 105° runter glaub ich also gibt es genug Schutzmechanismen die ein Sterben der Karte verhindern


----------



## Lego-1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

die 90° erreich ich eh nur wenn ich lang spiel , und sobald ich auf hör gehts eh " rasch " runter  mit der temp. 

aber hab grad selber gegoogelt einen wirklich " sicherren " kühler für gtx470 gibts noch ned aber es sollte bald mal ein " komplett system " kommen siehe bild 

aber danke für die schnellen Infos Leute


----------



## oxoViperoxo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Also ich habe bei meiner Zotac GTX 470 den MK-13 von Prolimatech drauf. Die Karte bleibt in Spielen um die 60° kühl ^^. Die Garantie musst du auch nicht zwingend verlieren, denn bei Zotac ist man sehr kulant und wenn du dich beim Einbau nicht blöd anstellst, bekommen die nichtmal mit, dass du nen anderen Kühler drauf hattest, wenn du sie zurückgebaut zurück schickst.

Edit.: Das auf dem Bild ist der Kühler der AMP! Reihe von Zotac. Kann man aber auch nachkaufen bei Zalman.

Edit.: Deine 93° sind normal. Sie sollte nur nicht über 100° gehen.


----------



## Bruce112 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Khler GELID ICY Vision VGA Khler fr NV/ATI Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

hab den selber und ist auch gut leise und kühlt auch gut 


YouTube - Product Showcase Gelid Icy Vision 5 heatpipe VGA cooler


----------



## Domowoi (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Versuch mal undervolting. Oder wenn Du 150€ Budget hast ein anderes Case oder anderes Case + Kühler.


----------



## Bruce112 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

wie heißen die kleband von den speicherbausteine zusammen geklebt werden 


wo kann man den speicher verklebt mit den speicher kühler wo kann man sowas kaufen ? 



weiß das einer 

wie heißen die eigentlich mit fachbegriff ?

kleband


----------



## cemo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

@ Lego

Klasse, will mir die auch gleich kaufen gehen, nur bin mir nicht so sicher...... Was für einen CPU hast du denn???
 Haste irgendwelche Probleme damit???

Ne wenn das so ist das ich meine Garantie verliere, lass ich das Lieber... Mist

Habe das Kunststoff gehäuse abgemacht und um mir das genau mal an zu schauen, ich könnte dich auf den Kühler selbst einen Lüfter drauf setzen oder nicht???


----------



## Bruce112 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

wie soll jemand nachweisen ob du ne andere kühler genommen hast .


----------



## cemo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Ich mein wenn ich den Kühler abschraube, dann löst sich doch das Schutz Etiket oder nicht??? 

Daran können die das doch feststellen??


----------



## Lego-1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

@ cemo 

mein system 

22" LG W2286L* ( 2Million. : 1 ,  2ms )
*ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe Mainboard
AMD Phenom II x4 Black Edition Quad Core 4x 3.3GHz
4GB Ram
Geforce GTX470 
onboard soundkarte 
5,1 Surround Sound von Logitech
Crosair 550 Watt 
Antec 900 Gehäuse 
und Revoltec Maus
Logitech funk Tasta.

ne ich lass mal meine wie sie ist wegen Garantie ne , war nicht grade Billig ( 300€ ) 

Danke noch mals für die Info´s leute ne


----------



## LOGIC (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*



Ston3 schrieb:


> Dauerhaft 60° wirst du mit der Karte nicht hinbekommen  dafür ist sie einfach zu heiß Thermi eben aber 93° sind eig. Ok meine 465 GTX wird auch meistens um die 87-89° Warm. Die Karte taktet sich bei 105° runter glaub ich also gibt es genug Schutzmechanismen die ein Sterben der Karte verhindern



93° sind eben nicht ok ! Das ist ja die Hölle eines grafikchips !

Und wenn deine GTX 465 87-89 ° warm wird ist da auch nichts inordnung !Ihr solltet euch beide nen neuen Kühler kaufen oder sie mal einschicken.

Ich hab mit meiner GTX 480 auf dem Desktop gerade mal 49 ° und unter last komm ich maximal auf 82 °. Wenn da also eure "kleineren" karten heißer werden würde ich mich schon mal fragen wo da der Fehler liegt


----------



## oxoViperoxo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

@ Logic: Das ist schon normal. Die 470 hat nen schlechteren Kühler als die 480.

@ Bruce: Bitte kontrollier deine Posts mehrmals, bevor du sie so stehen lässt. Manchmal steht da echt nur "Bahnhof". Satzzeichen kann man ja noch verkraften, aber die Wörter komplett umstellen und einfügen ist dann doch to much. 
Und es gibt einige Arten um herauszufinden, ob der Kühler ab war. Die gängigste ist zu schauen, ob die Schrauben, welche ja lackiert sind, kratzer haben. (Via Lupe oder Mikroskop)

@ cemo: Normalerweise ist da kein Siegel dran. Klar kannst du noch nen Lüfter hinzufügen, der auf die Graka bläst, doch erwarte keine Wunder.


----------



## LOGIC (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*



> @ Logic: Das ist schon normal. Die 470 hat nen schlechteren Kühler als die 480.



Wieso wurde immer so herumgebrüllt das die GTX 480 sau heiß ist und laut !? Dabei ist die GTX 470 der übeltäter. Schlechter, Lauter, Heißer das ist schon bitter !


----------



## Bruce112 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

die hersteller sagens zwar garnatie geht weg .

beim öffnen der karte ,

ist das gerichtlich festgelegt !

nöö ,ist einer gerichtlich vorgegangen nööööö

wen man ne Auto kauft will man auch den Motor sehen oder nicht ?

wenn der schon 300 Ps hatt 

oder anderen felgen montiert 

oder öl wechselt selber  in hobby werkstatt 

ausserdem Nvidia redet manchmal zu viel wenn der tag lang ist 

91 grad soll den karte nicht  abhaben glaube ich nicht ,

wenn das so ist wiso hatt der 480 gtx den besseren kühler .


anderfalls kannst du ja die schrauben  bestellen oder beim baumarkt schauen ob die sowas haben 

ausserdem die paste die drauf ist kannst du wegschmeißen 

wo ich den abgemacht habe war der trocken 

Nvidia würde die karte normalerweise garnicht in den markt werfen wenn der  nicht in zeitdruck stände  damals 

meines wissen ist das zuviel 91 grad 

die gtx reihe ist ausserdem noch neu mal sehen wie es nach ein jahr zu hören gibt welche ausfall rate .

Kirk und Ende


----------



## LOGIC (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

@ Bruce112

Manche Wäremleitpasten werden erst weich und flüssig, wenn sie warm werden. Solange die Karte kalt ist und nicht an ist wird sie hart. 

@ oxoViperoxo

Ich glaube nicht das die so wie in CSI Miami die schrauben untersuchen  Und wenn doch kann man doch einfach ne folie oder stoff dazwischen tun und so berühren sich Schraubenzieher und Schraube garnicht oder zumindest nich grob und so entstehen auch ekine Kratzer


----------



## Bruce112 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

eben  ,ob da jemand die schrauben kontollieren würde mit ultraviolett licht 

öhm natürlich beruht die aussage von mir auf mich selber ,

ob du das machst oder nicht ist jeden selber überlassen .


----------



## cemo (4. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

@ Lego

Hab mir heute das Board bestellt  bekomme es am Freitag 

@ Oxo

Alles klar dann lass ich das mal so wie es ist, weil dachte es bringt wirklich ne besser kühlung


----------



## cemo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Ahhhh so jz habe ich doch gerade bei Zotac nachgefragt ob ich den Kühler tauschen kann und siehe da JA ich kann und Darf^^ 

Zwar habe ich dann keine 5 Jahre Garantie, sondern nur meine 2 Jhare Gewährleistung


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Klasse, dass du das mal gemacht hast. Hast du via E-Mail nachgefragt? Wenn ja, könntest du mal den genauen Wortlaut hier rein kopieren.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Super ! Hoffen wir mal das dann unsere ZOTAC Grakas nicht inerhalb der 2 Jahre abrauchen


----------



## cemo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Hab mit Zotac per mail Kontakt aufgenommen

ich:

Habe seit dem 3.08.2010 eine GTX 470 vin ihnen gekauft und bin soweit sehr Zufrieden , nur wenn nicht diese Hitze und diese Lautstärke wäre, 
die einem schon auf den Zeiger geht. 

Meine frage und meine Überlegung ist ob ich das Kunststoff Gehäuse etwas Modifizieren könnte??
Ich werde nichts am Chipsatz machen, nur am Kunststoff gehäuse , was zusätzlich für Kühlung sorgen wird.
Habe ich dann noch einen recht auf eine Garantie/ Gewähreistung???
Werde ihnen dann auch Bilder zukommen lassen. 

Zotac:

die Karte entspricht nach unserem Sachstand zu 100% dem NVIDIA Referenzdesign, deshalb leider auch die etwas unglückliche Kühlerlösung. Gerne können Sie den Lüfter gegen einen anderen austauschen. Beachten Sie dabei allerdings bitte, dass Sie in einem solchen Fall Ihre 5-Jahresgarantie verlieren. (sofern Sie die Karte dafür registriert haben). Wenn das Kunststoffgehäuse modifiziert wird, erlischt die Gewährleistung vollständig.

Ich:
Also hab die Karte natürlich Sofort Registriert um meine 5 Jahre Garantie zu bekommen. 
Ich könnte jetzt einen neuen Kühler drauf setzen aber wenn ich das mache, ist meine Garantie weg das eine Freiwillige sache ist, 
aber meine Gewährleistung bleibt trotzdem bestehen??

Zotac:
ja genau, zwei Jahre Gewährleistung wenn Sie den Kühler tauschen. Aber bitte den alten behalten, da im Fall es Falles die Karte mit den Originalkühler eingesandt werde muss.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Klingt gut ! Dann kann ich den Kühler später ohne bedenken wechseln. Aber ich finde das es garnicht nötig ist. Zumindest bei der GTX 480.


----------



## cemo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Joaaa ich war auch am überlegen, aber meine wird bei Gamen ja nur ca 80 Grad warm was meine GTX 275 vorher auch war so ca 72 grad, deswegen lass ich das mal so wie es ist^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Hmm, auch irgendwie komisch: "Wenn das Kunststoffgehäuse modifiziert wird, erlischt die Gewährleistung vollständig." Ich interpretiere daraus jetzt, dass man den Referenzkühler nicht verändern darf.


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Hmm, auch irgendwie komisch: "Wenn das Kunststoffgehäuse modifiziert wird, erlischt die Gewährleistung vollständig." Ich interpretiere daraus jetzt, dass man den Referenzkühler nicht verändern darf.



jo ! Eigentlich darf man garnichts daran machen weil ja dann die 5 Jahre flöten gehen (Fals registriert). Dann hat man nur noc hdie 2 Jahre.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Ich hatte noch nie ein und die selbe Graka 2 Jahre lang ^^. Also für mich unrelevant ^^


----------



## meratheus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Wenn du die abgebauten Teile (Gehäuse, GPU-Kühler & Grundplatte mit Lüfter) nicht veränderst und im Orginalzustand beläßt, hast du Anspruch auf die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Solltest du jedoch so wie ich eine Änderung/Modifikation an den Teilen vornehmen, erlischt automatisch der Anspruch auf die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Um einen anderen Kühler installieren zu können ist der Abbau der oben aufgeführten Teile erforderlich. Wenn du bei einer Luftkühlung bleibst ist der MK-13 immer noch die beste Wahl!

Bleibst du bei dem Ref.Design von Nvidea wirst du durch eine Kühlungsoptimierung in deinem Gehäuse nur 1-2, im Ideafall vielleicht noch 3 Grad Celcius die GPU-Temperatur senken können. Mehr ist da nicht möglich!

Die GPU-Temperaturen unter Last sowie im Idle sind mit dem Kühler-Ref.Design normal und in Ordnung. Wenn du mit der Lautstärke und der GPU-Temperatur leben kannst, empfehle ich dir die Karte so zu belassen.


----------



## meratheus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Wenn du die abgebauten Teile (Gehäuse, GPU-Kühler & Grundplatte mit Lüfter) nicht veränderst und im Orginalzustand beläßt, hast du Anspruch auf die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Solltest du jedoch so wie ich eine Änderung/Modifikation an den Teilen vornehmen, erlischt automatisch der Anspruch auf die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Um einen anderen Kühler installieren zu können ist der Abbau der oben aufgeführten Teile erforderlich. Wenn du bei einer Luftkühlung bleibst ist der MK-13 immer noch die beste Wahl!

Bleibst du bei dem Ref.Design von Nvidea wirst du durch eine Kühlungsoptimierung in deinem Gehäuse nur 1-2, im Ideafall vielleicht noch 3 Grad Celcius die GPU-Temperatur senken können. Mehr ist da nicht möglich!

Die GPU-Temperaturen unter Last sowie im Idle sind mit dem Kühler-Ref.Design normal und in Ordnung. Wenn du mit der Lautstärke und der GPU-Temperatur leben kannst, empfehle ich dir die Karte so zu belassen.


----------



## meratheus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Wieso doppelt.!? Bitte einen löschen, Danke!!!


----------



## cemo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Joaaa ich belasse es erstmal so, weil trau mich nicht da ran um den Kühler zu wechseln


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Davor muss man aber absolut keine Angst haben. Und bei Problemen kennst du ja ein Forum, wo dir geholfen wird ^^


----------



## cemo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

^^ Genau da haste Recht... Also ihr empfiehlt dieses Mk-13 da


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

Sollange du nur den Kühler abmontierst und nicht irgendwelche Bausteine geht da schon alles gut 

Bei Youtube gibt es da auch einige How-To's


----------



## cemo (5. August 2010)

*AW: Andere Kühlung für meien GTX 470*

ich schau mich da mal bissl um Danke sehr


----------

